# The Unofficial NT Religion Thread! Talk About Your Religious Beliefs!



## Dice (Sep 20, 2014)

EMWUZX said:


> There were a few in this thread that you could PM. That first INTJ seems to be really well versed in religious studies, as does the second INTP... All three of them actually. You could probably just throw darts on a board with their usernames on it.


I wouldn't mind some talk about it. My reconversion post is on page 2.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

1. Post when you left your childhood religion.

14?

1b. If you did, state your reasoning.

I'd call my family "casually religiously superstitious" (Orthodox Christianity) just like the most people where I live. I didn't so much "left" my religion as become less caring about fulfilling religious obligations.

2. State the reasoning for your current beliefs!

I'm unlikely to intentionally insult beliefs of my peers and, unless it interferes with my plans, will go along with whatever ritual the time of the year dictates us to do but myself have no faith in it helping in any way. Still, living in "casually religious" city nothing I have to attend is extreme so eh, why not. Won't hurt anyway.


----------

